# Ok Dvořak



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi TC

I'm a huge fan of Dvořak's New World Symphony, I find it an astounding work well deserving of its place in the canon.

So when I visit other Dvořak works, although I don't hope to find things equally as good, I do however expect some proximate brilliance somewhere. But I have to say, I haven't really found it. 

Say, the 7th and 8th. Yes, they're fine and I like them, but ... not a patch on the 9th.

Then, there's the much vaunted Cello concerto ... pleasant, yes ... but not "really great" by a distance ( to my ears)

He has other works called "American", so I might try those but I was interested in finding out whether others had similar feelings about this composer and the heights he achieved in New World Symphony.

Cheers!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Hm I actually like the 8th a little better than the "New World." Symphonies 1-6 don't do much for me.

But my favorite Dvorak work is the "Dumky" trio. Definitely check that out if you haven't heard it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Indeed, that Ninth Symphony (which I'm old enough to remember was once Dvorak's Fifth Symphony!) proves an extraordinary work. It's one of those pieces, in my experience, that actually creates its own universe in sound, in the sense that it stands alone among Dvorak and among symphonies in general. In other words, it creates to my ears a very special aural aura. I have loved the work for decades. That you have trouble finding its equivalent among Dvorak's other works does not surprise me. For as great as the Cello Concerto and the 7th and 8th symphonies are, the "From the New World" symphony remains in a class by itself.

I've long cherished Szell's Cleveland Orchestra recording (on LP), still a favorite among the some dozen or so copies on my LP/Cd shelves.


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, isorhythm and SONNET CLV.

Wil try the Dumky trio, yes, thanks.

Yes, I have that Szell recording, love it as well.

Listening again to the 8th, I reckon that it _is _ a patch, as I put it, on the 9th with plenty of those super idioms detectable in the 9th.

RIght so .... Apart from the 9th Symphony, and the 8th, and the Dumky Trio, what has A . Dvořak done for us?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I also vaunt the Cello Concerto, but here are some back-up choices that blow me away:

Scherzo Capriccioso
Carnival Overture
Polonaise in E-flat


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Some of my favorite Dvorák works are his tone poems:
- The Noonday Witch
- The Golden Spinning Wheel
- The Wood Dove
- The Water Goblin

And his overtures are terrific too:
- Carnaval
- Hussite
- Othello
- In Nature's Realm
- My Home

IMHO, you can't go wrong with either Kubelik's or Kertesz's recordings of these works.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

His Orchestral Variations are fantastic.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I view the cello concerto as one of the very best concertos ever written. I do love the 9th symphony, but I would not place it above the cello concerto. I think the 8th symphony is wonderful if maybe slightly less than the 9th.

As far as other works, I think these are phenomenal:

American Quartet (#12)
Piano Quintet
Serenade for Strings
Dumky Trio


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I second Jace and also mmsbls about the cello concerto.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> Hm I actually like the 8th a little better than the "New World."


So do I. I also prefer the cello concerto to the ninth. And the "American" quartet.

Not that there is anything wrong with the ninth; it has just become a bit of a cliche through overuse. ;-)

A less known Dvorak work that I like very much is the piano concerto. And indeed, his violin concerto is very well worth a listen, brimming over with his trademark exotic melodies.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I probably prefer 6 and 7 to the New World and definitely prefer 8.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Like Brahms, the center of Dvorak's output is chamber music. Piano trios, piano quartets, piano quintets, string quartets, quintets, and sextets, etc.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

You really need to give the 8th symphony and the cello concerto more chances; they're way too good


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> I probably prefer 6 and 7 to the New World and definitely prefer 8.


The Sixth is especially overlooked, I think. But I like it very much.

Admittedly, Brahms' influence is more evident in this symphony. But so what?

IMHO, it's still compelling music.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

The Tone Poems (start with the Water Goblin, perhaps), the Cello Concerto and Piano Concerto, the String Quartets (wonderful stuff), Symphony 8 (but also 6 and 7), piano music (solo and in combination with other instruments), his opera _Rusalka_, the overtures and orchestral variations ..... the good stuff just goes on and on and on (and there is plenty that hasn't et been mentioned that could be added)

enjoy!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would second most of the suggestions already posted. The symphonies 5, 6, 7 & 8 are more than worth hearing. The late string quartets are of equal merit. You should give the string quintets and piano quintets a listen. And the cello concerto? Definitely! I would also suggest the Stabat Mater and the Requiem. Essential. And I am somewhat surprised that I didn't see anyone recommending the opera, _Rusalka_. Then again, opera and vocal music arent the biggest favorites with many around these parts.

Oops! My bad. I just noticed there was one recommendation for _Rusalka_.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I would second most of the suggestions already posted. The symphonies 5, 6, 7 & 8 are more than worth hearing. The late string quartets are of equal merit. You should give the string quintets and piano quintets a listen. And the cello concerto? Definitely! I would also suggest the Stabat Mater and the Requiem. Essential. And I am somewhat surprised that I didn't see anyone recommending the opera, _Rusalka_. Then again, opera and vocal music arent the biggest favorites with many around these parts.
> 
> Oops! My bad. I just noticed there was one recommendation for _Rusalka_.


As cello concertos go I'd be hard pushed to think of any better than or even just the equal of the Dvorak one. Elgar, perhaps? Shostakovich? There aren't nearly enough cello concertos anyway. 

As you know, I am not an opera fan, and thus, I don't know Russalka, but I do think the famous "Song to the Moon" from it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

5th Symphony-particularly the final movement, I remain surprised by its recurring underestimation......
3rd Symphony-as above, the central 'slow' movement is 'magical'
The Piano and Violin Concertos are superb and while the Cello Concerto is probably one of the 'greatest' of all concertos it should not overshadow the other two-the Piano Concerto in particular is underestimated (even though the great Richter chose to record it!)
The 4 Tone (symphonic?) Poems composed at the end of Dvorak's career-lyrical and atmospheric music throughout!
The Rondo for Cello and Orch. and the Romance for Violin and Orch.-heard both works performed by the Tetzlaff's in a concert with the Royal Northern Sinfonia last Friday and both works served as a timely reminder of the on going need to listen to any orchestral work ( no matter how 'minor') by the composer
Any Trio or Quartet......and Quintet!
Two Serenades

oh...and obviously the 6th,7th and 8th Symphonies!


----------

